# Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2010)

*Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Hi leute,

hab meine CPU seit geraumer Zeit auf 4GHz laufen und hab Temps von maximal 55 °C, bei maximal 1366 U/min. Auf die Lautstärke kommts net wirklich drauf an, weil meine 5870 auf 48% Lüftergeschwindigkeit läuft um die Temps unter 80° zu halten, wodurch sie mit Abstand am lautesten ist.

Was mich allerdings etwas stört sind die Temps vom MB mit bis zu 52 °C, wobei das ja noch ok ist.

Ich hab allerdings festgestellt, das wie auf dem Bild eingezeichnet eine Lücke zwischen Kühler und Lüfter ist. Würde es was für die Temps bringen, wenn ich ein breites Gummiband um den Kühler legen würde, so das die Lücke abgedeckt ist? Was meint ihr?

Dadurch würde sich ja der Staudruck vor dem Kühler erhöhen und mehr Luft zu den Seiten auch austreten, dadurch sollte der darunter liegende MB Kühler auch mehr Luft abbekommen.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr eure Meinung dazu kund tun könntet, und eventuell nen Tip hättet wo man so nen Gummiband am Besten herbekommt.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Viel wird es vermutlich nicht bringen, aber schaden kann es der Kühlleistung nicht...
Probier' es einfach mal aus, und teste es, der Aufwand ist jetzt ja nicht grade groß.

Als Gummiband wüsste ich jetzt nur diese Dichtungsteile für diese Gläser, wo Nahrung reintut (Sry, ich hab' kein Plan, wie die heißen...)
Etwas Tesa wird aber wohl schon reichen...


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Ich würde denken, dass das nicht viel bringt. Durch den Stau wird die Temperatur höchstens noch mehr ansteigen, weil die warme Luft nicht anständig abgeführt wird. 

Ich würde höchstens versuchen den Luftdurchsatz etwas zu steigern und/oder den Mainboardkühler zu tauschen. Oder du versuchst einen 40mm Lüfter auf den Kühler zu montieren. Es gibt welche von Scythe, die sind sehr leise.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich würde denken, dass das nicht viel bringt. Durch den Stau wird die Temperatur höchstens noch mehr ansteigen, weil die warme Luft nicht anständig abgeführt wird.
> 
> Ich würde höchstens versuchen den Luftdurchsatz etwas zu steigern und/oder den Mainboardkühler zu tauschen. Oder du versuchst einen 40mm Lüfter auf den Kühler zu montieren. Es gibt welche von Scythe, die sind sehr leise.



Hö  Luftstau? Sorry raff ich grad nicht.

Wenn ich die Lücke abdeck, erhöht sich doch der Staudruck vor dem CPU-Kühler, weil die Luft nicht durch die Lücke durch kann und somit im Endeffekt mehr Luft durch den Kühler muss, und vorallem auch mit einem höheren Druck aus dem Kühler austritt. Damit hab ich doch dann genau das Gegenteil, nämlich mehr Luftzug am MB Kühler.

Bezüglich Gummiband, hab ich auch schon an Tesa gedacht, aber das sieht schese aus  Am Besten wäre nen Band wie von nem Fahrradschlauch oder sowas wie bei den Autoscheiben, nur halt in dünn und flach.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Wenn du die MB-Temp so niedrig wie möglich halten willst, dann würde ich aber nur die obere (zum NT) und linke (vom MB weg, zur Seitenwand) abdecken, dann Strömt immer noch Luft zur NB und kühlt diese.

Wenn du allerdings alle Seiten abklebst, würdest du allerhöchstens der MB Temp schaden und die CPU um geschätzte 0,05% verbessern...
Damit ein Kühler kühlt braucht er Luftströmung, und wenn der Lüfter seitlich abgeklebt wird, strömt keine Luft mehr zur NB...


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Also ich mein das so wie in dem Bild unten, wobei ich auf der Seite des MB-Kühlers das Band etwas verschieben würde, so das dort die Abdeckung auf der Seite geringer ist im unteren Bereich.

Die gelbe Linie zeigt das Ende des MB Kühlers an.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Entferne einfach die Gummipads der Mainboardkühler, und nimm stattdessen gute WLP. Das sollte locker 3-5°C bringen, und damit wärst du bei solch einer Übertaktung der CPU, welche ja auch die Mainboardchips erwärmt, echt gut.


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*



nyso schrieb:


> Entferne einfach die Gummipads der Mainboardkühler, und nimm stattdessen gute WLP. Das sollte locker 3-5°C bringen, und damit wärst du bei solch einer Übertaktung der CPU, welche ja auch die Mainboardchips erwärmt, echt gut.


Genauso würde ich es auch machen!


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Luftströmung am CPU-Kühler optimieren*

Sodele hab jetzt mal jetzt endlich die Zeit gefunden oben die Lücke zu schliesen. Hab einfach nen Streifen Tesa drübergebappt 

Und TATA CPU ist ca. 3 °C kühler und MB immerhin 1°C. Bringt also auf jedenfall was. Nicht viel, aber der Aufwand ist auch wirklich minimal 

EDIT: Wenn man den Kühler seitlich noch nen Stück nach hinten abdeckt, dann wird das Ergebnis fürs Board sicher auch nochmal deutlich besser. Die obere Seite könnte man sogar komplett dicht machen, da dort eh kein Luftstrom was kühlen kann.


----------

